# Roles And Responsibility document required for ACS



## shaival_19 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello All,

I am planning to apply for the Skilled Independent visa and for Skill assessment as a System Analyst I need to provide a document describing my roles and responsibility from my current employer.

I was told by immigration agent that I will need a signed document from my employers describing exact roles that immigration agent provided to me for System Analyst. But the problem is that my employer will not provide this document signed on their letter head. 

My roles matches exactly as of System Analyst but the designation in my company is TSA (Technical support analyst) on paper.

Will ACS approve my skills?
Is there any alternate method as my employer will not be signing any kind of documents. They can just provide me the experience certificate. If I create an Affidavit for roles and reponsibility and designation as System Analyst be good option in this situation?

My job profile is related to the BMC Remedy application. I am working as team lead but on paper company has provide my designation as TSA.


----------



## r009 (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum shaival, yes its a must to have a roles and responsibilities on the letter head another good alternative is to have it on a stamp paper ( Affidavit ) and notarize, if your direct manager refuses to endorse it for you then you might approach your other seniors.

Regardless of the designation, i got +ve assessment for systems analyst last month with a Senior Field Engineer, the important point here is the nature of work you do.

Hope it helps




shaival_19 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Skilled Independent visa and for Skill assessment as a System Analyst I need to provide a document describing my roles and responsibility from my current employer.
> 
> ...


----------



## r009 (Apr 30, 2011)

FYI, i used this format incase you need it > http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...832-cv-reference-format-acs-2.html#post148427


----------



## Amyn A. Patel (Aug 12, 2011)

shaival_19 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Skilled Independent visa and for Skill assessment as a System Analyst I need to provide a document describing my roles and responsibility from my current employer.
> 
> ...


Hi Shaival,

Some companies do deny requests for detailed work references. This is a fairly common problem in India and an experienced agent should be able to sort this out. You must discuss this issue with your immigration agent and ideally he/she should suggest another alternative depending on your circumstances.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

shaival_19 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Skilled Independent visa and for Skill assessment as a System Analyst I need to provide a document describing my roles and responsibility from my current employer.
> 
> ...


Hi Shaival_19,

We also faced similar kind of situation.But the only remedy we found was to get a letter of experience for the role mentioned by ACS, we cannot use any other job title though the roles/responsibilities matches.The criteria is to match the job title and then the responsibilities.

I recommend u to persuade ur management, which we also did and somehow convinced the manager to sign the experience letter.

There are, though other kinds of documents u can submit like self declaration letter which can also be submitted incase an applicant has problem getting experience letter from the company he is currently working.If you google a bit, u can find info on that.Since we got the letter from management we didnot use this alternative.

Rayh.


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

can someone help me urgently ... i m working as IT analyst and i have 7.9 years of experience in ITIL service management however I do not have qualification in IT i have done B.A bachelor of ARTS and MBA correspondence plus certifications like ITIL and CCNA . I know i have to go through RPL route .. have anyone with suck experience and qualification have cleared RPL? if yes then what all project report was submitted and what the procedure ? am i eligible for system analyst ? am currently into itil change management . please help asap


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

hey r009 can you please send the reference letter format you provided above to my email please? it would be of great help dear .. waiting for your reply and message


----------

